# $36 Fisher Halogen Headlight Upgrade



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have MM1 Headgear w/ MM2 blade and A-Frame. Kind of a Hybrid.

I was sick of those old, cloudy, dim lights. They want big bucks for those Intensifire lights so I took a bulb with me to the local auto store.

Turns out a set of H6545BL is the 50% brighter halogen version of the H4651 or H4666. It's a sealed beam so it's an easy swap. $18 a piece


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

nice find. I'll have to check that out!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Potential problem is the replacement sealed beam is GLASS, the Fisher is plastic. Headlights produce lots of heat, which is why the snow melts off them so fast from spray- now take a hot piece of glass, spray it with snow (ice water) and there is a major potential for cracking.

They sell replacement units that replace a sealed beam with a newer bulb setup, usually H4 or 9004 bulbs (I run one in my motorcycle), which I have been leary of for the exact same reason.

DO report back to us how they work for you, if you have no problems many of us will probably follow suit!


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

justme-;704617 said:


> Potential problem is the replacement sealed beam is GLASS, the Fisher is plastic. Headlights produce lots of heat, which is why the snow melts off them so fast from spray- now take a hot piece of glass, spray it with snow (ice water) and there is a major potential for cracking.
> 
> They sell replacement units that replace a sealed beam with a newer bulb setup, usually H4 or 9004 bulbs (I run one in my motorcycle), which I have been leary of for the exact same reason.
> 
> DO report back to us how they work for you, if you have no problems many of us will probably follow suit!


wait, what? the older style fisher headlights are glass, and this replacement is also glass. 
glass headlights are designed so they don't crack under temperature differences like that.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Cassy;706697 said:


> wait, what? the older style fisher headlights are glass, and this replacement is also glass.
> glass headlights are designed so they don't crack under temperature differences like that.


How old are you talking for Glass from Fisher? My 86 Dump has Glass sealed beams, but my 96 dodge has the plastic, small size sealed beams- stock lights.

The old Fishers (speedcast era) when they used the huge 6x9 ish sealed beams were heavy glass, but I have seen them crack from cold water spray. Albeight not often, but I have seen it. Not too sure how strong the glass is is a conversion bulb setup.

Come to think about it, I suppose it can;t be too bad as the conversion set has had no issues in our jeep in 4 winters.


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

i've got a 8' Fisher MM2, 4 or so yrs old. that's a glass sealed headlight in there.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

All my headlights are sealed beam glass (Blizzard) and always have been, Artic, Meyer, any that I have had. Never seen one crack in 17 years of plowing.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

No cracks so far, and a hell of a lot brighter!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

So, glass conversions for me this week!


----------

